
Be Careful with OS X Sierra – file sync has a serious bug - lisper
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/edblog/maybe-be-careful-with-osx-sierra
======
jrnichols
I had none of these issues. Enabled it on two different Macs, and it all
worked just fine.

With any product release, there are always going to be a few users with use
cases that beta testing just didn't catch, though.

------
lispm
I avoid everything iCloud. First thing I disable.

